# Acustrike mat



## harpo_72 (Aug 23, 2020)

So I have seen a few reviews and videos on the mat, and thought okay let’s give it ago.
Mine arrived start of this week and today I took it out for a practice. I didn’t hit balls off it, I wanted to see if I could see my swing issues and then adapt to see if that could then improve my shots.
Lofted irons, suggested initially a little fat and off the toe, changed a bit few practice swings on the mat, then hit a few balls ... all shots straight and struck nicely.
picked up a 5 iron and not sure whether I changed my mindset or not but scabbed it with a cut. So went to the mat, massive out to in swing and early strike. So set my self up checked ball position, and used the mat, to guide me, again. I then struck a few balls and a definite improvement. 
Realistically this seems like a good practice regime, and possibly a good warm up process. I will keep trying and see if it starts to lock me down. 
So I think this mat has merit and I will probably report back after a few weeks of using this process, to say whether it has improved my game or not.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 31, 2020)

I have since done a further practice session and a warm up for a round using the mat. 
For me I definitely see an improvement in my strike and my confidence is improving. My father used it and started to get some improvement. So as a visual aid and possibly a back garden quick groove your swing this is bang on the money.
The warm up session also helped a couple of practice swings on it then a few balls and come back a few more swings etc.. 

Only one concern is the longevity of the white marks .. but at this moment all is good.


----------



## Hooker (Aug 31, 2020)

I have one of these in my house and even without hitting balls (and light fixings) it really helped with swing thoughts and improving my strike. In fact I would give it some credit with my handicap coming down a couple of shots this year.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 20, 2020)

Still using mine in practice and warm up sessions. I have had couple of cuts and some good placing in competitions. I think the mat could be credited with this improvement. But it also allows me to just adjust with out hitting a ball, meaning my 20 bucket can be used to pitch or drive a bit more depending on what I am having a panic about! 
Been ill all this week, I got out Saturday afternoon still feeling a bit rubbish. A couple of practice swings, and I was then just back into the groove again, stayed longer than intended despite having my 7 yr old son with me .. who was having fun doing a varied amount of non golf activities


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 21, 2020)

How is it's durability standing up. Also, how does it work hitting off grass where I can imagine it'll be hard to get it to sit flush, especially on the grass on the practice ground at my club. Is it only for using off harder surfaces and range mats


----------



## Griffsters (Sep 21, 2020)

I like the look of one of these, have you got the indoor or outdoor version?


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How is it's durability standing up. Also, how does it work hitting off grass where I can imagine it'll be hard to get it to sit flush, especially on the grass on the practice ground at my club. Is it only for using off harder surfaces and range mats
		
Click to expand...

Okay, so I use mine outside in the dry. The durability isn’t that much of an issue for me, I do a few swings hit some balls do a few swings then hit balls. I don’t hit off the mat, I could but I like hitting off turf... always have always will. It does sit flush, I practice off the level, but I use u pegs to hold it down. You have given me an idea about hitting off up and down lies .. thank you 🙂, I’ll pop that in to my routine.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 21, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			I like the look of one of these, have you got the indoor or outdoor version?
		
Click to expand...

Mines an out door one


----------



## Bassfisher (Jan 8, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Okay, so I use mine outside in the dry. The durability isn’t that much of an issue for me, I do a few swings hit some balls do a few swings then hit balls. I don’t hit off the mat, I could but I like hitting off turf... always have always will. It does sit flush, I practice off the level, but I use u pegs to hold it down. You have given me an idea about hitting off up and down lies .. thank you 🙂, I’ll pop that in to my routine.
		
Click to expand...

Hi , As it’s been a few months now I’m wondering if you’re still using it and how you’re getting on?


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 8, 2021)

Bassfisher said:



			Hi , As it’s been a few months now I’m wondering if you’re still using it and how you’re getting on?
		
Click to expand...

The answer is yes when the ground is dry and it is part of my pre round warming up. 
Currently I am just keeping my self loose and working on strike. So it is very useful. I would also say if you can mix it with watching ball flight you will understand the windows of okay and not okay - and minor face adjustments will compensate and generate a shape of shot. So this is the most simplest of tools but probably one of the best in my opinion.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 14, 2021)

mine just landed this morning, and dangerously got me to thinking... about punching a hole in the middle for a tee for the driver to see swing path?


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 14, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			mine just landed this morning, and dangerously got me to thinking... about punching a hole in the middle for a tee for the driver to see swing path?
		
Click to expand...

Do you ground your driver? 
I suggest use it for your irons and your driver swing path will hopefully follow suit if you make changes


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 14, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Do you ground your driver?
I suggest use it for your irons and your driver swing path will hopefully follow suit if you make changes
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I find if I hover, I get the shakes. Especially the amount of time I stand over the ball 🤦‍♂️


----------



## chrisd (Jan 14, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			Yeah, I find if I hover, I get the shakes. Especially the amount of time I stand over the ball 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

That's the alcohol Dave 😖


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 14, 2021)

What version are people using on driving range mats.  I have a range local to me that has pretty poor mats due to being worn so hard to get feedback from visually.   I’m wondering if this would help?

I would assume you would use the indoor one?

Answers on a postcard please


----------

